# Rammstein - Deutschland (New song, new untitled album in May)



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2019)

Correction: New album in May. Physical single release in April.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 28, 2019)

fuckin finally, it's been like 10 years since their last album.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> fuckin finally, it's been like 10 years since their last album.



It WAS 10 years.  LIFAD was back in 2009.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 28, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It WAS 10 years.  LIFAD was back in 2009.


jesus, can't believe it's been that long since the pussy vid lol


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm just glad they've finally toned down the provocative imagery.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> jesus, can't believe it's been that long since the pussy vid lol


It's amazing. an entire decade between music video debuts.


----------



## AdenM (Mar 28, 2019)

Digging the lyrical refs to their earlier work (caught Du Hast, Ich Will, Mein Herz Brennt thus far). Has an epic feel that's a bit new for them too. Not my favorite track but I'm certainly stoked for new stuff.


----------



## JK-PA (Mar 28, 2019)

Good track!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2019)

AdenM said:


> Digging the lyrical refs to their earlier work (caught Du Hast, Ich Will, Mein Herz Brennt thus far). Has an epic feel that's a bit new for them too. Not my favorite track but I'm certainly stoked for new stuff.



Yeah, it's a completely different sound for them. Even compared to Reise, Reise and Rosenrot. 

Also I wonder how all the neo-nazi Rammstein fans are feeling right now.


----------



## SD83 (Mar 28, 2019)

That was actually a lot better than I expected it would be.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 29, 2019)

Oh shit. I had no idea they had an album coming this year. Sweet, now I have something to look forward to.


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 29, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> jesus, can't believe it's been that long since the pussy vid lol


Ahh Pussy....

Now that is a master class in taste and subtlety.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 29, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> Ahh Pussy....
> 
> Now that is a master class in taste and subtlety.


pssh it has nothing on Caligula. NOW that is a true masterclass in taste


----------



## Lax (Mar 29, 2019)

Not a bad song, felt a little like rammstein+muse, but I can't judge it harshly only because I prefer early rammstein, to each his own ^^
I loved the sonne outro of the clip.

Picture-wise I hated the clip, half is nonsense and the other half is a mix of painful history and other things that youngster probably don't give a damn about.
But once again I'm maybe just disliking this kind of provocation, I like when it's clever or shoking, not just cringy and twisted.

I can't wait to listen to the album, if it has nothing from first albums, I hope it has energy like keine lust ^^


----------



## Fathand (Mar 29, 2019)

I think they understood that after 10 years anything else than total bombast won't suffice. So a 10 minute video of combined German / Rammstein history with lyrics referring to the old German national anthem and past lyrics = success. And I think there is more to the lyrics, as they are usually pretty clever but my German is not good enough to translate on the fly. 

Waiting for the album.


----------



## 777timesgod (Mar 29, 2019)

https://www.msn.com/en-xl/europe/eu...-video/ar-BBVmWYU?li=BBJDXDP&ocid=mailsignout

Already reactions by both the right wing and the left, they are on the correct path. How dumb must a person be to take the craziness of Rammstein seriously, they are provocateurs just doing their job. Asking to ban an artist because you are offended is a Nazi trate in itself, if you do not like them ignore them. That is the worst curse for an artist, to be left alone.

On a different note, I dislike the use of past titles/lyrics in new songs. It was funny in Ramm4 (I think that is the title of the song I remember) as it was ironic, now it starts to remind me of Max Cavalera and Soulfly.


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Mar 29, 2019)

I'm loving the mix on this. It just sounds sooo good. And as a polish lad, they have all my respect for not being scared to show some drastic things about their country. Sadly, millenians won't care I guess.


----------



## Kidneythief (Mar 29, 2019)

I just love it. It is Rammstein 100%...no fine tuning or changing the formula, they are delivering what they are supposed to do. Honestly I like about Rammstein, that I start the songs/albums, and I know what I'll get. 
It is just an awesome mix of synth and heavy guitars, but delivered with such imagery and sound quality, that it just sticks with you.


----------



## Alex79 (Mar 29, 2019)

That video was weird... they were obviously playing with the four colours used in German flags during history (black, white, red, gold) and there were some very unsubtle references to the old German hymn (über allen instead of über alles). The video is more provocative than the lyrics though... I found the song a bit... boring though.


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 30, 2019)

Video is technically good, but as I speak very little german the little I could get was pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 30, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, it's a completely different sound for them. Even compared to Reise, Reise and Rosenrot.
> 
> Also I wonder how all the neo-nazi Rammstein fans are feeling right now.



Rammstein have neo Nazi fans? They've always been left-leaning.

Great song, great video. Germany is in an interesting place at the moment, Rammstein's timing is impeccable. Germany is economically strong but culturally divided, politically fragmented and using weaker and weaker coalition governments to maintain power, while extremist parties gain ground and favour. The EU, in many ways a German project, is fragmenting with the UK leaving, Poland flouting EU laws, Italy and France in financial troublenas the EU tries to seize.more control of its citizens lives, even talk of an EU army - worrying times ahead. This video looks at the painful, shameful elements of Germany's past and the unknowns of the future. People are complaining about the use of holocaust imagery in the video but if you understand the lyrics you it's pretty clear they're not exactly proud of a lot of things in the past of their nation.

Bring on the rest of the album, I can't believe it's been ten years since LIFAD!


----------



## gnoll (Mar 30, 2019)

Awesome song imo! Excited to hear the whole album


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 30, 2019)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Rammstein have neo Nazi fans? They've always been left-leaning.



I've seen a couple of extreme-right Rammstein fans that are unaware of their politics. 



Andromalia said:


> Video is technically good, but as I speak very little german the little I could get was pretty uncomfortable.



Given what I've read about the video and song (I don't speak German and know little of the history), it's doing it's job then. What ESP Griffyn said above is what they were gooing for.


----------



## manu80 (Mar 30, 2019)

nice video, good song, catchy.
When medias will understood that whatever polemique they bring up, it's all Rammstein's benefit ? Free media campaign. Anyways , people need a polemique everyday to feel good, for any reason.


----------



## FrznTek (Mar 30, 2019)

"Deutschland" lyrics in English:
[Verse 1]
You (You have, you have, you have, you have)
Have cried a lot (Cried, cried, cried, cried)
In the spirit separated (Separated, separated, separated, separated)
In the heart united (United, united, united, united)
We (We are, we are, we are, we are)
Are already together for a very long time (You are, you are, you are, you are)
Your breath cold (So cold, so cold, so cold, so cold)
The heart in flames (So hot, so hot, so hot, so hot)
You (You can, you can, you can, you can)
I (I know, I know, I know, I know)
We (We are, we are, we are, we are)
You (You stay, you stay, you stay, you stay)

[Chorus]
Germany – my heart in flames
Want to love and condemn you
Germany – your breath cold
So young, and yet so old
Germany!

[Strophe 2]
I (You have, you have, you have, you have)
I never want to leave you (You cry, you cry, you cry, you cry)
One can love you (You love, you love, you love, you love)
And want to hate you (You hate, you hate, you hate, you hate)
Presumptuous, superior
Take over, hand over/puke
Surprise, assault
Germany, Germany over all

[Chorus]
Germany – my heart in flames
Want to love and condemn you
Germany – your breath cold
So young, and yet so old
Germany – your love
Is boon and bane
Germany – my love
I can't give you
Germany!
Germany!

[Bridge]
You
I
We
You
You (Overwhelming, redundant)
I (Supermen, weary)
We (Who climbs high will fall deeply)
You (Germany, Germany over all)

[Chorus]
Germany – my heart in flames
Want to love and condemn you
Germany – your breath cold
So young, and yet so old
Germany – your love
Is boon and bane
Germany – my love
I can't give you
Germany!"

pulled from: https://www.revolvermag.com/music/r...HOanJUdEZ0nxNsc7AQHl2QlVq_I9kU-gf3ZrkKV9OCWAU



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's amazing. an entire decade between music video debuts.


Mein Land was in 2011.
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Alex79 (Mar 31, 2019)

"Germany, Germany over all" is a bit of a simplified translation really. 
"Deutschland, Deutschland über alles" occurs in the first verse of the German national anthem (Germans only sing the third verse nowadays, in case you wonder, because of the Nazi past) and it means "Germany above everything/all". "Alles", as a pronoun, means "everything" really rather than "all". The changed lyrics of this song Deutschland - potentially also because of legal reasons - use "Deutschland, Deutschland über allen". "Allen" is dative plural and I'd interpret it as "Germany over everybody" rather than "all", but this is really nit-picky. 

What's more important is that Rammstein's lyrics are often either onomatopoeic or simply made to sound a bit krass/provocative (i.e. playful with weird word and sentence constructions). "Du hast", "Keine Lust" and "Los" are excellent examples of this. A lot of people read a lot of deeper meaning into them - especially into the translations - and don't get that the lyrics are often on purpose left vague and weird. It is definitely part of their art and I don't mean this as criticism per se, in fact I find it amusing, but their lyrics are not like those of other artists where you can look for a deeper meaning in the lyrics.


----------



## fps (Mar 31, 2019)

The video needs multiple watches, but really, as a German band we must give them more credit than to dismiss at first glance their wishes to explore their history and create a response to a complex national history.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Apr 1, 2019)

Music didn’t do much for me, but I haven’t been into Rammstein for at least a decade. The video though, that was pretty damned cool.


----------



## eggy in a bready (Apr 1, 2019)

video blew my mind. it's great to see that rock music is still pissing off frumpy beaurocrats in 2019


----------



## Exchanger (Apr 1, 2019)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Rammstein have neo Nazi fans? They've always been left-leaning.



Some poeple just can't get a hint, or simply live in denial (especially extremists)



Esp Griffyn said:


> People are complaining about the use of holocaust imagery in the video but if you understand the lyrics you it's pretty clear they're not exactly proud of a lot of things in the past of their nation.



Exactly my thoughts. It's ok to depict the Holocaust (among other historical tragedies) in documentaries and movies (even parodic ones, like say, Inglourious Basterds) - and it should be - but somehow when a German rock band does it, everyone goes shocked. But as it's been said before, it works out well for the band in the end : free press.


----------



## Lukhas (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm not really into Rammstein, nevertheless the production value in this video was such that I found it very enjoyable. A lot of effort went into it, and I liked it.

Aside from that...


----------



## Louis Cypher (Apr 1, 2019)

Metal Hammer asked a lecturer in German at the University of Oxford, to discuss the new Rammstein video. Pretty interesting what he says, especially the echo's of the Sonne video

https://www.ultimate-guitar.com/new...out_oxford_university_professor_explains.html


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 1, 2019)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Rammstein have neo Nazi fans? They've always been left-leaning.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've seen a couple of extreme-right Rammstein fans that are unaware of their politics.



I checked /pol the day this came out. They were very divided on this. Some saying the video was based, others it was "cucked." They all agreed they didn't like the black woman though.


----------



## Glades (Apr 2, 2019)

Rammstein was my favorite band when I was a teenager. But, I couldn't make it through the whole song. It's just boring ... In my opinion.


----------



## Spicypickles (Apr 2, 2019)

Sounds like rammstein. Glorious tone, makes me miss my recto


----------



## 777timesgod (Apr 3, 2019)

Glades said:


> Rammstein was my favorite band when I was a teenager. But, I couldn't make it through the whole song. It's just boring ... In my opinion.



Their music has always been bland and repetitive, perhaps its the point of it though. They are using elements of German stringent conservative stereotypes and militarism for their image, while mocking it at the same time with over the top lyrics and visual elements. The drumming is similar to many tempos used in parades sometimes (the drummer used to be in the German military).
I do not consider them to be virtuosos or very good at playing, based on their side projects as well but they make do with what they can do and they deserve credit for that. I heard reviewers criticising their rhyming in their lyrics as being too predictable but given that they sing in German mostly, it would make it difficult to hook the listener otherwise.


----------



## Sogradde (Apr 3, 2019)

I liked the visuals of the video, even more so after reading about some "easter eggs" I missed, I found the music kinda bland though.
BUT! (and this is important) Rammstein is not supposed to be either visuals or music. The music is part of the whole as much as their videos and live shows are, therefore I can forgive them for writing a boring song every now and then, as long as it serves the "greater good".

About the song: I'm german (I know, germans are like vegans - telling everyone they are germans all the time) and I'm very well aware of our rather complex relationship to our country and its history, especially in comparison to other countries. While I consider myself fairly rational and above the "inherited guilt", I can't shake the feeling of doing something wrong when singing the national anthem or waving a german flag. Most of us were simply raised that way and/or taught by society. 
I'm kinda tired of it though and I hope the next generation will overcome this, without tilting towards nationalism instead. The NS era is part of our history but our history is much richer than that and maybe one day, that's what's going to be taught in school.
Rammstein's song and especially the video - albeit being quite ironic in that regard - expand on german history and adress what I mentioned before, which is a plus in my book.


----------



## Jarmake (Apr 3, 2019)

I didn't like liebe ist für alle da very much, except for ich tu dir weh... But this new song is quite good and the sound is freaking great all around! I am looking forward to hearing the full album!

And the video was great... The visuals were top notch. Rammstein has always been so damn good at making music videos.

Also...

I am a bit gay for Till Lindemann.


----------



## guitar4tw (Apr 5, 2019)

Never really listened much to Rammstein, but man this is a good song. More than that though, the music video is terrific. For once a music video with actual artistic qualities, and high ones at that. A lot of symbolism.

It touches on a theme I get that many (especially young) germans feel strongly about. Inherited guilt. The wish to be patriotic and to love your country without having to feel shame, or risk being associated with the National Socialists.

Like this horrible woman wants them to:



The depiction of "Germania" as a black woman is also an interesting comment on the modern Germany post immigration, and they never take a stance on whether or not it's positive. It's just there. The ending where she gives birth to obedient dogs, and actually ends up walking the bands members in a leash, I take as a comment on the German-born EU, and how the member states become their lapdogs with Germany as a modern saviour-figure. Ending with her in a glass casket, either dead or asleep going into an unsure future.

Where Rammstein themselves fall in the political spectrum, I really don't care. The video and lyrics manages to be mostly ambiguous on that. Which I guess is why the hysteric outrage mob of today, who only accepts banal expressions and can't tolerate any ambiguousness, became fashionably outraged from some of the imagery. You know, the people who think "if you say this magic word no matter the context, you're a member of *this hate group*", or see a certain image and think "they showed this, therefore they are a part of *this group*". Much like the National Socialists did... Funny that.

Great stuff from Rammstein.


----------



## jwoods986 (Apr 10, 2019)

Well, after a week of not being able to get this song out of my head, I just bought it on iTunes this morning. And I'm not a fanboi, I only had Du Hast before this. But I think I'll get the "Made In Germany" best-of to explore their catalog.

^ And the only thing disgusting in that video is Angela Merkel's actions!


----------



## Jarmake (Apr 26, 2019)

New video is up!

Rammstein - Radio:


Beware, the video is in no way sfw, there's bare tits and sexual themes all around.

I really liked the song! I think the new album is going to be great.


----------



## SD83 (Apr 26, 2019)

I liked "Deutschland" a lot, best song I've heard from them in a while, "Radio" though... didn't even make it through the song


----------



## Jarmake (Apr 26, 2019)

I like radio more and more... It's such a earworm song.


----------



## gnoll (Apr 26, 2019)

I like Radio, but not as much as Deutschland!

Looking forward to hearing the full album!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 26, 2019)

Jarmake said:


> I like radio more and more... It's such a earworm song.



Yup, love the vocals, and the chorus is so simple yet catchy as fuck. And that main riff is so groovy.


----------



## Spicypickles (Apr 26, 2019)

I like titties so I’ll check this out after work, but I heard the riff before and it’s classic rammstien so I’m sure it’ll be great.


----------



## spudmunkey (Apr 26, 2019)

Hmm...not sure I like this new direction...


----------



## Spicypickles (Apr 27, 2019)

That is absolutely magnificent


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 27, 2019)

here's the english tranlastion of Radio's lyrics:
We were not allowed to belong
See, talk or hear nothing
But every night for an hour or two
Am I gone from this world
Every night a bit happy
My ear very close to the world receiver

[Refrain]
Radio, my radio
I let myself suck into the ether
My ears become eyes
Radio, my radio
So I hear what I do not see
Silence secretly wanderlust

[Verse 2]
We were not allowed to belong
See, talk or disturb nothing
Every body of song was forbidden
So dangerous foreign notes
But every night a little happy
My ear very close to the world receiver

[Refrain]
Radio, my radio
I let myself suck into the ether
My ears become eyes
Radio, my radio (my radio)
So I hear what I do not see
Silence secretly wanderlust

[Bridge]
Every night I secretly climbed
On the back of the music
Put the ears to the wings
Sing quietly into the hands
Every night and again I fly
Just away with the music
Float through bright rooms
No borders, no fences

[Interlude]
Radio, radio
Radio, radio

[Refrain]
Radio, my radio (my radio)
I let myself suck into the ether
My ears become eyes
Radio, my radio (my radio)
So I hear what I do not see
Silence secretly wanderlust


----------



## gnoll (Apr 28, 2019)

It seems to be about their own experiences of the censorship of western music in the DDR.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 28, 2019)

Rammstein are one of my favourite bands of all time but honestly Radio feels lacklustre. No energy. I think Till is writing better songs for his solo project these days.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Apr 28, 2019)

I haven't really listened to them much since rosenrot. I really like what I've heard so far from this album. Radio has a stupidly simple little 4 on the floor groove, but it's melodically interesting. 

I'll definitely be giving this album a good listen once it drops.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Apr 28, 2019)

I loved that, song and video  

I liked that in the video it was all women rising up against the oppression; some surprisingly aware gender statements going on there, I thought.


----------



## BlackSG91 (May 3, 2019)

;>)/


----------



## possumkiller (May 4, 2019)

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/


If only they could swap voices...


----------



## gnoll (May 17, 2019)

Album is out!


----------



## Gravy Train (May 17, 2019)

Listened to it twice through this morning. The album itself is pretty diverse sounding, while still being Rammstein. Loving it so far and cannot wait for them to tour stateside. 

I've never seen them live and missed them when they were touring for LIFAD.


----------



## gnoll (May 17, 2019)

Yeah I think it kicks ass


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 17, 2019)

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 17, 2019)

I will say don't go in expecting the entire album to sound like classic Rammstein or even like the first 2 songs. Maybe only Zeig Dich, Puppe and Tattoo. Otherwise the rest of the album sounds like uncharted territory.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (May 17, 2019)

Had the album for the past few days and so far I'm not impressed. Musically it sounds like its some B sides from Emigrate and Lindemann that the band then worked on as a unit to patch an album together. A lot of very flat songs. Till's lyrics have also lost their charm for me on the latest release. 

Another thing that irked me were the tones the producer chose for this album. Sonically it sounds like a million bucks but the drum sound, the guitar tones, the bass, the way the vocal sits all feels wrong to me. 

Bring back the old producer I say, but maybe it will grow on me.


----------



## Dayviewer (May 18, 2019)

Auslander rocks my world, I hope they’ll play it when I’ll be seeing them next month  
I like the rest of the album as well, it’s a good mix of sounds.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (May 19, 2019)

I've always loved the larger than life feel Rammstein invokes, Glad to hear/see them back. It's been so long I have yet to care if it's even good or not, but the new stuff is catchy for sure. 

The instruments definitely sit too far back in the mix though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 19, 2019)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> The instruments definitely sit too far back in the mix though.



I think this is where a lot of Rammstein fans will be disappointed. If you were a fan of the big-as-fuck sounding guitars and drums, they aren't really here. It's more of an even, laid-back mix that focuses more on the keyboards and synth. It really sounds like they were going for a more Sehnsucht-esque vibe with the mix.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (May 19, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think this is where a lot of Rammstein fans will be disappointed. If you were a fan of the big-as-fuck sounding guitars and drums, they aren't really here. It's more of an even, laid-back mix that focuses more on the keyboards and synth. It really sounds like they were going for a more Sehnsucht-esque vibe with the mix.



Yeah, that figures. It's not a bad mix by any means. I just like the massive wall of sound they used to have, which was more guitar and drum driven. But frankly for the content of the songs I've heard it makes sense as is. Radio is a bit more aggressive a song, and it sits with me better, but I like the melody in Deutschland better between the two. I'm splitting hairs over two tracks, but don't we all. I'll definitely spin the entire full length when it drops.


----------



## FrznTek (May 20, 2019)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> I'll definitely spin the entire full length when it drops.


Been out since Friday, up on spotify and such.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (May 20, 2019)

FrznTek said:


> Been out since Friday, up on spotify and such.



Gnarly. When I get on a server that won't block everything I'll give it a go!


----------



## possumkiller (May 20, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think this is where a lot of Rammstein fans will be disappointed. If you were a fan of the big-as-fuck sounding guitars and drums, they aren't really here. It's more of an even, laid-back mix that focuses more on the keyboards and synth. It really sounds like they were going for a more Sehnsucht-esque vibe with the mix.


Then I as a Rammstein fan will not be disappointed. Sehnsucht was my favorite album and sound.


----------



## manu80 (May 20, 2019)

very good album, Deutschland, Radio, Auslander and Zeig Dich are huge and catchy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 21, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> Then I as a Rammstein fan will not be disappointed. Sehnsucht was my favorite album and sound.



I still think Sehnsucht was a bit more guitar heavy, but yeah I think that's the closest comparison I can think of, since that's their "danciest" and synth-heaviest album.


----------



## possumkiller (May 21, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I still think Sehnsucht was a bit more guitar heavy, but yeah I think that's the closest comparison I can think of, since that's their "danciest" and synth-heaviest album.


I love it. It's like dance music at the discotek only with ripping machine guitar riffs and some guy growling in German. I was really disappointed with the post-Sehnsucht sound.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 21, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> I love it. It's like dance music at the discotek only with ripping machine guitar riffs and some guy growling in German. I was really disappointed with the post-Sehnsucht sound.



You'd fucking love Radio and Auslander.


----------



## gnoll (May 22, 2019)

I think Zeig Dich is my favorite song. The chorus is so good!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (May 23, 2019)

So, I checked out a few tracks besides the singles and said fuck it and grabbed it off iTunes, since it was mastered for it too. Sounds MUCH better especially through the Bayer Dynamics. I got into them with Mutter, and that's been more the sound I enjoy but they've put out some bangers since and before certainly. Listening front to back, this album has an enjoyable feel, no duds, and enough of their capabilities to please everyone. I'm still going to say Deutschland is my favorite, but Puppe is the most notable standout track. Damn that's a dark song, and a hell of a vocal performance from Till. THAT's the Rammstein I have been missing.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 28, 2019)

auslander vid


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 28, 2019)

The new album mix sounds nothing like Sehnsucht imo. Sehnsucht had such tight, compressed and high gain guitar sounds. Everything sounds and feels really flat and not very heavy on the new album.


----------



## guitar4tw (May 28, 2019)

I think the album is great.

That FAT synth in WEIT WEG is just epic.


----------



## Spicypickles (May 29, 2019)

Looks like Richard may be moving away from EMG’s after FOREVER. Recent tour show pics show red fishmans in his burnt sig.


----------



## ChugThisBoy (May 29, 2019)

Spicypickles said:


> Looks like Richard may be moving away from EMG’s after FOREVER. Recent tour show pics show red fishmans in his burnt sig.



Prepare for Ramm's Fishman sigs soon


----------



## 77zark77 (May 29, 2019)

Techno and Heavy Metal - Heavy Techno ?, welcome back in the 90's ! I lllllllllike it !


----------



## Gravy Train (May 29, 2019)

Definitely my album of the year. I can't stop listening to it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 29, 2019)

Spicypickles said:


> Looks like Richard may be moving away from EMG’s after FOREVER. Recent tour show pics show red fishmans in his burnt sig.



Got any pics? All I've seen are tour videos (which are fantastic btw). Happy as fuck to see them bring back a couple of their best old-school songs like Heirate Mich and Sehnsucht. 

Also FWIW, he talked about trying FIshmans for a couple of years ago. He sounded hit-or-miss about it, but I guess Fishman coerced him with a signature set. 

NGL, the second they release a signature set, I'm buying them.  Rich's a fucking crazy gear nerd, and I worship his sound. 

And yeah, the albums definitely a grower. I was indifferent at first, but I rate it higher than LIFAD now.


----------



## Spicypickles (May 29, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Got any pics? All I've seen are tour videos (which are fantastic btw). Happy as fuck to see them bring back a couple of their best old-school songs like Heirate Mich and Sehnsucht.
> 
> Also FWIW, he talked about trying FIshmans for a couple of years ago. He sounded hit-or-miss about it, but I guess Fishman coerced him with a signature set.
> 
> ...



Yea, here’s one. 

I’ve always loved his tone, too. Recto’s are glorious recorded.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 29, 2019)

Spicypickles said:


> Yea, here’s one.
> 
> I’ve always loved his tone, too. Recto’s are glorious recorded.



Yup, that's a fishman. 

Also yeah, I think he uses a super, super, super early Recto revision for his recordings, so I'm not surprised that's how he gets those super-tight, growly Recto tones. EDIT: And a Mark IIC+ for his lower-gain tones.




Ataraxia2320 said:


> Another thing that irked me were the tones the producer chose for this album. Sonically it sounds like a million bucks but the drum sound, the guitar tones, the bass, the way the vocal sits all feels wrong to me.
> .



SPeaking of tones, I noticed they started going for different tones starting with LIFAD. Like instead of going the Mutter - Rosenrot approach of scooped-as-fuck, massive, low-end-heavy, eight-tracked rhythm guitars, it's like they went for simple-track, treble heavy sounds reminiscent of early Rammstein. I'm guessing it's intentional due to Paul going back to using Tech 21 Sansamp gear going direct, cuz if you listen to Emigrate, he still has that huge, massive-as-fuck sound.


----------



## ChugThisBoy (May 30, 2019)

77zark77 said:


> Techno and Heavy Metal - Heavy Techno ?, welcome back in the 90's ! I lllllllllike it !



It's officially Tanz Metal


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 6, 2019)

I thought this was cool; Richard finally broke out the white RZK. This was done in a limited run (along with a black one) back around the time LIFAD released but IIRC he never used them. Looks like he only uses this for Deutschland though (and sometimes Mein Teil).


----------



## Spicypickles (Jun 6, 2019)

Not a fan of the white one, black one is dope though


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 7, 2019)

Spicypickles said:


> Not a fan of the white one, black one is dope though



All 3 were cool and they need to reissue them next NAMM as LTDs.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jun 7, 2019)

I’ll agree to that


----------



## fps (Jun 9, 2019)

This may be their career-best record. Staggering achievement. Current best track Puppe.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jan 22, 2020)

Well, the US Tour dates have dropped


*Rammstein 2020 North American Tour Dates*


Aug. 20 - Montreal, Quebec @ Parc Jean-Drapeau
Aug. 23 — Philadelphia, Penn. @ Lincoln Financial Field
Aug. 27 - Washington D.C. @ FedExField
Aug. 30 - Minneapolis, Minn. @ U.S. Bank Stadium
Sept. 03 - Chicago, Ill. @ Soldier Field
Sept. 6 - Foxborough, Mass. @ Gillette Stadium
Sept. 10 - East Rutherford, N.J. @ Metlife Stadium
Sept. 16 - San Antonio, Texas @ Alamodome
Sept. 19 - Los Angeles, Calif. @ Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum
Sept. 27 - Mexico City, Mexico @ Foro Sol

Anyone going? I haven't seem them live so I threw in too much money for the FeuerZone for the DC show. I'm pretty stoked.


----------



## DeathbyDesign (Jan 22, 2020)

I got tickets for the LA show. Haven't seen them before and figured that this is a good time to finally see them.


----------



## Soya (Jan 22, 2020)

Gonna get tickets for the Chicago show I think. Hopefully not too pricey and hopefully I can see the stage decent from 1/8 mile away.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jan 23, 2020)

You guys are in for a treat if they're anything like they were before. Not a single song went by without something theatrical happening... I will never forget the fake penis hose thing spraying into the audience. My poor little virgin eyes. 

I've seen them 2 or 3 times and it was never a disappointment.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 23, 2020)

I'm super hyped. I've wanted to see Rammstein live for like 10+ years. gonna try to make the Chicago show.


----------



## jwoods986 (Jan 23, 2020)

I haven't seen them yet, gonna check for the DC show. Stadiums? wow!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 4, 2020)

Till has a new solo album coming out and the latest video is pretty batshit.


----------



## Jarmake (Feb 5, 2020)

There is also the non-censored version floating around the web... And yes, batshit is correct.

I currently like this new Lindemann more than the new rammstein. Till is nuts... And I like it.


----------



## possumkiller (Feb 5, 2020)

Wasn't he a basket weaver or some shit and wound up getting in Rammstein because they heard him singing while making baskets?


----------



## Jarmake (Feb 5, 2020)

Yes. A swimmer, basket weaver and an apprentice for a carpenter, I think?


----------

